

Google Waves Goodbye To MySQL In Favor Of MariaDB - yankcrime
http://readwrite.com/2013/09/14/google-waves-goodbye-to-mysql-in-favor-of-mariadb#awesm=~oi4oUw28Di6wJp

======
aroberge
I wish MariaDB would make a version for Mac OS.

